# Adobe Extends Photoshop CC/Lightroom 5 $9.99/mth Deal



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 4, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15127"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15127">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>No previous versions required

</strong>Adobe has extended their Photoshop CC/Lightroom 5 deal until December 8, 2013. I’m assuming the extension is due to the positive response to the pricing and requirements.</p>
<p>You can get both Photoshop CC & Lightroom 5 for $9.99/mth without owning a previous version of Creative Suite or Photoshop.</p>
<p>I have personally signed up for this promotion and I know I’ll be happy.</p>
<p><strong><a href="https://creative.adobe.com/plans/offer/photoshop+lightroom" target="_blank">Visit Adobe for more information</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## dlleno (Dec 4, 2013)

Just to highlight the fine print:

"...After the first 12 months, we will automatically renew your contract based on the current price of the offering"


----------



## lastcoyote (Dec 4, 2013)

to be honest i can see this eventually becoming a permanently available option alongside the current single app and full apps options.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 4, 2013)

dlleno said:


> Just to highlight the fine print:
> 
> "...After the first 12 months, we will automatically renew your contract based on the current price of the offering"



I'll stick with my copies of PS Pro CS6...and LR5. 

I'm not ready to *rent *my software yet....

cayenne


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 4, 2013)

COME ON ADOBE! ... there are people living in other parts of the world who also want these deals ... provide these deals to us third world country folk


----------



## garyploski (Dec 4, 2013)

I've seen a variety of responses and wonder if anyone can concretely answer the question: What happens to the applications after the 12 month period is up if the CC service is not renewed? 

The last I understood the apps remain and will work though no new features will be added/updated/installed and the cloud storage space is reduced to 2GB. How far off the mark am I?


----------



## mjardeen (Dec 4, 2013)

I will keep CS6 on my machine, but this was too good a deal to ignore.


----------



## WPJ (Dec 4, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> COME ON ADOBE! ... there are people living in other parts of the world who also want these deals ... provide these deals to us third world country folk


Just fill it our as you were in a different contry


----------



## WPJ (Dec 4, 2013)

garyploski said:


> I've seen a variety of responses and wonder if anyone can concretely answer the question: What happens to the applications after the 12 month period is up if the CC service is not renewed?
> 
> The last I understood the apps remain and will work though no new features will be added/updated/installed and the cloud storage space is reduced to 2GB. How far off the mark am I?



My understanding the apps will stop working after 30days,


----------



## dlleno (Dec 4, 2013)

I tend to side with those who see this as a trap. Whether it is an intentional scheme or a market attempt to make things more attractive, it doesn't really matter to me. what matters to me is that after you spend $120 over one year, you are at the mercy of Adobe to renew the software lease at whatever price they deem to be the right one. no thanks. Its the uncertainty that bothers me, and no amount of FAQs or presidential promises will override the language in the T&C. If they want to smooth over the T&C then change the T&C not the rhetoric around it. 

I acknowledge that in the enterprise world, a great many software capabililties are offered in subscription mode, and that "software as a service" is gaining much momentum: companies are in some cases opting to rent software from a cloud provider -- but in these situations (part of) the attractiveness is that the enterprise does not have to maintain the computing infrastructure, which can include large data centers, and the people to maintain them. So if the entrprise does not want to invest in that core competancy it can make sense to use SAAS. However, in my experience these SAAS applications are never ever sold as a one-year low ball contract with no price guarentee after that. no IT organization with a lick of sense would put their enterprise at that much risk. Moreover, the adobe deal does not really reduce the computing requirements of the local Desktop in the sense that subscribers will suddenly have to pay less for their computers as would be the case in the enterprise. So the cost attractiveness of the CC cloud isn't real -- its frosting without knowing what the cake is made of. 

I do acknowledge that especially for those without conventional licenses now, that the rental is quite attractive, especially if your work depends on keeping up with the latest capabilities. If you trust Adobe to be price competive after the first year, or you view the $120 first-year expense as an experiment, then its probably right for you.


----------



## troy19 (Dec 4, 2013)

dlleno said:


> "...After the first 12 months, we will automatically renew your contract based on the current price of the offering"



In Germany it's a little more expensive at 12,29 €/mth, limited to 12 months also.

I wonder what's the prize after this period ??? Guess much higher!


----------



## cayenne (Dec 4, 2013)

garyploski said:


> I've seen a variety of responses and wonder if anyone can concretely answer the question: What happens to the applications after the 12 month period is up if the CC service is not renewed?
> 
> The last I understood the apps remain and will work though no new features will be added/updated/installed and the cloud storage space is reduced to 2GB. How far off the mark am I?


As I understand it..if you quit paying for CC, at some point your applications will *cease *to function completely and you will not be able to use PS or LR (cc versions) anymore to open or manipulate your files.


----------



## dlleno (Dec 4, 2013)

cayenne said:


> As I understand it..if you quit paying for CC, at some point your applications will *cease *to function completely and you will not be able to use PS or LR (cc versions) anymore to open or manipulate your files.



what happens if you want to do PP work while on a long flight for example, or otherwise off the grid?


----------



## garyploski (Dec 4, 2013)

garyploski said:


> I've seen a variety of responses and wonder if anyone can concretely answer the question: What happens to the applications after the 12 month period is up if the CC service is not renewed?
> 
> The last I understood the apps remain and will work though no new features will be added/updated/installed and the cloud storage space is reduced to 2GB. How far off the mark am I?



I spoke with an Adobe rep via chat and was told the following:



> *Selena: After 12 months if you will not renew your subscription you will not have access to use the software.*


----------



## Sabaki (Dec 4, 2013)

So what software do we get exactly?

Is it the full version of Lightroom 5 and the full version of CS6?

This seems like a terrific deal to be hones


----------



## lastcoyote (Dec 4, 2013)

Sabaki said:


> So what software do we get exactly?
> 
> Is it the full version of Lightroom 5 and the full version of CS6?
> 
> This seems like a terrific deal to be hones



no you'll be able to use Photoshop CC which is the latest and first post boxed version (ie. only ever been available in creative cloud). plus lightroom 5..which as far as i'm aware only comes in one version


----------



## dlleno (Dec 4, 2013)

imho it is a terrific deal IF there was some price protection beyond year 1, AND if your work depended on staying current with the latest, and greatest , AND you are not already invested in non-rental software AND you are always connected to a fast internet connection when you are working. Offline work maybe possible I dont know -- synchronization issues notwithstanding...


----------



## garyploski (Dec 4, 2013)

dlleno said:


> imho it is a terrific deal IF there was some price protection beyond year 1, AND if your work depended on staying current with the latest, and greatest , AND you are not already invested in non-rental software AND you are always connected to a fast internet connection when you are working. Offline work maybe possible I dont know -- synchronization issues notwithstanding...



Nailed it.

The lack of price protection is the nail in the coffin, IMHO.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 4, 2013)

WPJ said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > COME ON ADOBE! ... there are people living in other parts of the world who also want these deals ... provide these deals to us third world country folk
> ...


Will not work, as one has to pay online and when they see the card in not from USA, it will be automatically declined.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 4, 2013)

dlleno said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > As I understand it..if you quit paying for CC, at some point your applications will *cease *to function completely and you will not be able to use PS or LR (cc versions) anymore to open or manipulate your files.
> ...



You should be fine for a long flight, or a few weeks without having internet. It might be up to 30-days, but the software does periodically require an internet connection to phone home and check that it is indeed authorized to continue to run.

It actually wouldn't surprise me if the cracking community already had patched the phone home authentication requirements out of the software. I haven't looked around though, so I'm not sure of that.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 4, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> dlleno said:
> 
> 
> > cayenne said:
> ...



As I understand it, the crack for the CC applications pretty much came out about the same day as CC was released. I think I read that it happened that fast.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 4, 2013)

cayenne said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > dlleno said:
> ...



Heh, that's even faster than I thought.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Dec 4, 2013)

garyploski said:


> dlleno said:
> 
> 
> > imho it is a terrific deal IF there was some price protection beyond year 1, AND if your work depended on staying current with the latest, and greatest , AND you are not already invested in non-rental software AND you are always connected to a fast internet connection when you are working. Offline work maybe possible I dont know -- synchronization issues notwithstanding...
> ...



This is what the Adobe folk (i.e., Julieanne Kost) is saying about the program cost in her Adobe blog:

By Julie - 11:11 AM on November 21, 2013 Reply
What is the difference between this offer and the ongoing offer for those of us who own a previous version of CS? I thought the $9.99/mo price was
fixed forever on the offer for those that own a previous version?
By Julieanne Kost - 12:14 PM on November 21, 2013 Reply
The difference is that this is a limited time offer for those who do not have a copy of Photoshop CS3 or newer.
For both offers, Photoshop. $9.99 is *the* price – not a first year promo – so the price won’t go up to $19.99 after a year. All the memberships
carry that disclaimer because we can’t say the price won’t ever go up in the future to account for things like inflation. We also can’t say the price
won’t go down in the future either. For example, Lightroom’s price was cut in half between Lightroom 3 and 4 – and Photoshop’s price has gone
both up and down over its 23 year history.

In the face of this, I can see Adobe increasing the monthly cost to keep up with inflation, but I don't see them making a wholesale, substantial increase.

I tend to agree with the previous comment that Adobe hasn't had as many signups as they wanted, and thus are extending the deal. And, as one person commented above, I suspect that this program may indeed become the new normal for PS & LR licensing cost.

I mentioned in an earlier thread that I was going to bite the bullet and sign up for the program. I have now done so. My reasoning is that I can keep current on LR (when I signed onto the program, I had not yet upgraded from LR4 to LR5) plus acquire the right to use PS (which I did not own - saved me from purchasing a new copy of Elements for edits that can't be done in LR). So yes, the cost is more than simply upgrading LR, but gives me access to PS which I would not otherwise be able to afford. 

I recognize that if I want to get off the software rental roller coaster at some point, I will need to at least purchase the then current version of LR plus whatever then makes sense for editing outside LR. I don't know what that cost will be, but can evaluate options at the time. (Of course, if LR is no longer available for purchase, then I am screwed because I won't be able to go back to LR4, which I own).

For those who say that there is no certainty to the cost of the rental program over an extended timeline, I observe that the same is true for the ultimate need to upgrade Adobe programs currently owned (e.g., LR 4 or 5 and PS CS6). At some point, the lack of support for those products will mean that an upgrade will be necessary. In the case of LR, presumably a boxed/download version will still be available (although, as noted above, I recognize that even that is not clear). In the case of PS, as I understand it, if you need to upgrade you will be stuck with signing onto Creative Cloud under whatever conditions Adobe is then imposing. So, in the long run, the rental model may provide more certainty than the "keep using what I own" model.

As some on this forum often say: "Just my 2 cents."


----------



## Flemming (Dec 4, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> WPJ said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



It is the same in Denmark (in the UK its cheaper but it keeps changing me back to Danish prices at checkout) and it is the reason I will not go for it. I know localisation (language versions) cost Adobe additional effort but I do not want my software in Danish so let me buy the English version at the same prices as the US. The price difference is 66%. The VAT in Europe is only 23% (Adobe has Europe HQ in Ireland where VAT is 23%).

I am disgusted.


/Flemming


----------



## Otara (Dec 4, 2013)

As a non-USian early adopter, getting a weeks late letter saying Ive been hacked, getting nada othe than a compulsory PW change, then seeing this deal only apply to new customers in the US, I cant say Im overly impressed.

It was still cheaper than buying the old version in Australia, but talk about the lustre being gone.

Otara


----------



## Jamesy (Dec 4, 2013)

At this price point I think they are going to get many people who never stepped up and paid them in the first place. Forward pricing is always tricky. I work for a service provider and companies always want to know about this topic. As long as we are not gouged on ago forward basis I am quite happy to pay $9.99/Mo to remain current with their photography suite.

For those of you in different markets (I am in Canada) I am sorry to hear they are jacking you on the monthly.

I think the initial $20 per app was too steep personally...


----------



## m (Dec 4, 2013)

It would be worth it, if the updates were worth it.
But I don't see that happening.


----------



## nebugeater (Dec 4, 2013)

So, anyone have an answer to this?

If I subscribe to CC and have LR4. but have not had Photoshop can I use the CC Photoshop with my LR4 for a while without using LR5? This would be some insurance that my catalog would not be transformed to LR5 so that I could not go back if I chose to stop the subscription.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Dec 5, 2013)

" I’m assuming the extension is due to the positive response to the pricing and requirements."

or perhaps desperation


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Dec 5, 2013)

garyploski said:


> I've seen a variety of responses and wonder if anyone can concretely answer the question: What happens to the applications after the 12 month period is up if the CC service is not renewed?
> 
> The last I understood the apps remain and will work though no new features will be added/updated/installed and the cloud storage space is reduced to 2GB. How far off the mark am I?



far off the mark
the second you stop paying, the software goes into a locked out state


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Dec 5, 2013)

dlleno said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > As I understand it..if you quit paying for CC, at some point your applications will *cease *to function completely and you will not be able to use PS or LR (cc versions) anymore to open or manipulate your files.
> ...



it's ok, eventually you have to check in again, I'm not sure the timing, but i'm pretty sure it's loose enough to more than easily cover the length of any even slightly reasonably typical vacation


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Dec 5, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> dlleno said:
> 
> 
> > cayenne said:
> ...



I thought I saw someone say it got cracked the day it came out.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Dec 5, 2013)

nebugeater said:


> So, anyone have an answer to this?
> 
> If I subscribe to CC and have LR4. but have not had Photoshop can I use the CC Photoshop with my LR4 for a while without using LR5? This would be some insurance that my catalog would not be transformed to LR5 so that I could not go back if I chose to stop the subscription.



I suspect the answer is that your could continue to use LR4. I was in the same situation but elected to go with the CC LR5. Otherwise, I think you lose one of the main features of the program: continuous upgrades as the software is "improved." But, perhaps you will want to ask Adobe's resident expert:

http://blogs.adobe.com/jkost/2013/11/photoshop-photography-program-offer-ends-jan-2-2013-9am-pst.html

Just a thought.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 5, 2013)

dilbert said:


> troy19 said:
> 
> 
> > dlleno said:
> ...


 
Its expensive to ship all those packets of electrons to Germany. I also expect that there is a tax somewhere.

There is also tax in the US unless you live in a state with no income tax. Mine comes to $10.80 / month after tax.

I might just sell my Lightroom 5 and the several versions of PS going back to 3.5. That should net me enough to pay for a few years of service.


----------



## Flemming (Dec 5, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > troy19 said:
> ...



The VAT for Adobe products are 23% so it does not explain the 66% difference in price for a download product. I bet Adobe will claim that localisation (different language versions) is expensive but Im only interested in English so I do not want to pay for that. 

Well I hope they miss out on sales outside the US, then wise up and provide us with the same offer + VAT.


/Flemming


----------



## leethecam (Dec 5, 2013)

garyploski said:


> I've seen a variety of responses and wonder if anyone can concretely answer the question: What happens to the applications after the 12 month period is up if the CC service is not renewed?
> 
> The last I understood the apps remain and will work though no new features will be added/updated/installed and the cloud storage space is reduced to 2GB. How far off the mark am I?



Alas no... Once you stop paying you stop getting access to any software. This is true if you've been renting for 1 year or if you've been paying in for 10 years (under the current arrangement).

I feel there is little incentive for Adobe to develop PS if they've a forced payment market. In the past we paid up for upgrades when Adobe had done something worthy of our £££. Now they get the money, even if they don't do an upgrade. Just look at the measly upgrade offering from CS6 recently...! 

I bought PS6 as soon as I heard Adobe's plans for cloud and am glad I did. I won't be going on a subscription system as long as PS6 works on my OS - which should be a while...!


----------



## dlleno (Dec 5, 2013)

On the price protection issue again. ..There are two elements:

1. When u purchase the software outright you are guaranteeing price protection for as long as you want to use the software which is typically years. A one year contract is a very short time 

2. All the blogs and promises about price protection may be compelling but they don't change the terms and conditions which, when combined with the time limited price offer, make it very clear that 10/mo is not the intended sustainable price. If 10/mo is the intended sustainable market price then they wouldn't offer the product at a higher price outside of the special promotion.


----------



## OmarSV11 (Dec 5, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> COME ON ADOBE! ... there are people living in other parts of the world who also want these deals ... provide these deals to us third world country folk



THIS!


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 6, 2013)

I was not convinced by the whole CC shenanigans having already got a LR license... but in india it is 6 euro/month and even just for PS (which i don't own) I thought it was worth it... so i jumped in and I can honestly say, i think it is a great service (so far). No regrets! It is the way it is going, you might as well embrace it!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 6, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> WPJ said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...


And, they also monitor the IP and reject connections from other countries. You might be able to get around all of this by getting a US IP and a US credit card or cash card.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 6, 2013)

OmarSV11 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > COME ON ADOBE! ... there are people living in other parts of the world who also want these deals ... provide these deals to us third world country folk
> ...


 ???


----------



## fbicking (Dec 7, 2013)

I have been against the cloud and still am in many ways but have been on this deal for a few months because of previous version of PS. While the price is good and for previous owners they are stating that our price is not a introductory price I still have concerns. 

I have found one great use of the cloud that I would hate to give up. I create a lightroom cat in my cloud directory while on site. Then shoot tethered. Because I shoot dance many times the art director will ask for things at the shoot. I show them the change right in lightroom then when I get home it is already synced to my desktop. I just import the lightroom cat, copy the photos and don't have to redo any work. Just the other day this saved me about 5 hours of editing. I worked with a director for over five hours, editing making crops and such. Got home imported and kept going. Granted this could all be done with me owning the software and purchasing cloud space.


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 8, 2013)

As before I will vote no with my wallet on subscription software.


----------



## CTJohn (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm not sure if I missed this before, but the $9.99 offer seems to have been extended to December 31. I just looked at Adobe's website.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 12, 2013)

Does anyone know if this will work: if I take the offer in Australia but pay with a credit card of a different country where this offer is not valid?


----------

